# Vacation Notice



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean and I will be away visiting our brand-new, second granddaughter from June 29th through July 7th.

Our daughter, the girl who swore that she would absolutely never reproduce, has delivered!
Not only that, but the baby, little Moya, actually is quite pretty!
We're very happy about the whole thing.

Please keep the conversations polite and factual for me.
See you again on the 7th.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Enjoy!:smt049

Gah! I LOVE BABIES!!!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats, I have #4 coming in November. Have a great time


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Try to not be so damn argumentative when you return....have a safe trip.....JJ


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Congratulations.Grandbabies are so sweet and ya get to spoil em and send em home.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chessail77 said:


> Try to not be so damn argumentative when you return....have a safe trip.....JJ


Argumentative? Me?

Now, just who the heck are you callin' argumentative?
Wanna step outside, buddy?
Huh?

With apologies, JJ, I tend to argue when I read non-factual material or misdirection.
Otherwise, Jean says, I'm very cool-headed.

See you on the 7th.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Hey contgrats to you & your family have a safe trip & give that baby plenty kisses see you back on the 7th :smt007:goofy::smt049


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have a safe trip Steve and give that new baby a hug from all of us at the swamp... :smt1099


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations. My 3yo granddaughter is the light of my life. Revel in it and tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats and have a safe trip.Don't forget to spoil her too.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats!! Being a GrandPa is something very, very special!! I know our Grandson really lights us up when he is around (almost 5 y/o)!!
Enjoy your time away!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Enjoy your trip and the new addition to the family!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We're back!

The trip was comfortable, the hotel was kinky (in a good sense), and the new granddaughter was gorgeous.

I've posted a photo nearby.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

glad to see ya and congrats granpa


----------

